# DUBAI | The World | U/C



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Recent pics from The King:

Thx a lot!! :cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

From the 28th April:


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to say i am not at all impressed by this, it is not looking like the renders yet, South America is hardly visible, Africa and Europe blur into one, and i'm really not convinced by the solid sections in australasia at all. I hope there is a lot still to be done


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ou come on!! It's very impressive!! Maybe it looks not perfect, but it's defenetly an unbelievable project!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

For immediate release
May 21, 2008

*
OQYANA World First launches “The World’s” first snorkeling lagoon*

‘Reef Lagoon’ on Great Barrier Island to offer diving and snorkeling 
among Dubai’s coral reefs and underwater sea life


OQYANA World First, the first fully master-planned elite island community of the prestigious development ‘The World’ off the coast of Dubai, has announced the launch of the first snorkeling lagoon, which will provide an interactive opportunity to swim and snorkel among coral reefs and underwater sea life in a safe environment.

The Reef Lagoon will be located on the Great Barrier Island, one of the 22 islands comprising the Australian continent; with the first phase of construction commencing in summer 2008. Serviced by the adjacent International Diving Centre, the Reef Lagoon will also offer diving, snorkeling and boat-related activities and facilities.

“Around 60 per cent of the development area is freed from any construction to avail open spaces for lagoons, parks, promenades, playgrounds, beaches and extensive landscaping – to offer residents and guests the most comfortable surroundings possible,” commented Dr. Wadad AlSuwayeh, CEO of OQYANA World First. “We have reshaped our islands to ensure that water is continually circulated for purity and can sustain marine life, which makes the quality of seawater surrounding our islands superior to that tested along the shoreline of Dubai.”

“It is our goal to maintain and protect a stable and healthy environment, within and around OQYANA islands; and ensure that a luxurious lifestyle is not achieved at the expense of nature. As such, we are considering a full range of alternative green solutions, such as solar-powered ferries among others,” he added.

Derived from the Arabic word for ‘oceanic’, the entire OQYANA development incorporates a number of environmentally friendly features, such as the use of natural cooling, saline-friendly landscaping, and the re-use of grey-water and storm water for irrigation. In addition, the innovative shape and orientation of the islands’ waterways ensure that, in the event of pollution within the waterways, 50 per cent of full water cleanliness will be achieved naturally in 24 hours and 100 per cent in 72 hours. 

The launch of the Reef Lagoon comes only days after OQYANA announced The World’s first and only exclusive utility hub next to the breakwater, during its participation at the Arabian Travel Market 2008, which wrapped up on May 09, 2008 in Dubai. 

OQYANA World First is the first and largest of all developers on The World with 22 islands and water villas that form the shape of the Australian and New Zealand islands. In addition to a world-class retail hub, luxury hotel, spa resort, restaurants and cafes, stylish apartments, water homes, villas, canal homes, hotels and serviced apartments, OQYANA World First will also feature a waterfront promenade with boutiques, world-class restaurants, cultural and entertainment facilities. 

Construction of OQYANA, The World’s first luxury island community, will start in summer 2008, while the completion date is slated for 2012.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Stephan23 said:


> From the 28th April:


Jesus, that looks awful. A complete mess.


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

Will be nice for those who can afford it.

- Andy


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

A big mess indeed! Theyve really gone overboard with this one. For their sake & the environment's, I hope it will turn out good.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

people need to learn how to re size images smaller so im not glitching while trying to get the bottom of the page. man, this is such an over done concept. The original Palm was cool, but now its not even cool anymore, its like...wow, what have you done for me lately?


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Whattaya nuts guys? These islands are very cool....no reason to expect perfection either....it's a work of art in sand.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

they need to worry about filling up the land they have before they worry about filling up false land


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see what it will look like when the oceans rise 2-10 feet.

If it actually happens.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Dimension said:


> Can't wait to see what it will look like when the oceans rise 2-10 feet.
> 
> If it actually happens.



Anyone else excited to see the icecaps melt? :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

When will the building on these islands be done?


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Anyone else excited to see the icecaps melt? :cheers:


MEEEEEEE


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dimension said:


> Can't wait to see what it will look like when the oceans rise 2-10 feet.
> 
> If it actually happens.


Well, the islands are up to 4 meters (12 ft) about the current sea level, while the mainland Dubai is more at risk then the off-shore projects.

Not to mention that hundreds of millions of people around the World will be effected, including millions in your own country.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dallasbrink said:


> MEEEEEEE


So you don't give a dam about dozens of millions of people living in NYC, Philly, Miami, LA, SF etc 


Oops, is not that you ever thought about that or "did" you? :lol:


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

AltinD said:


> So you don't give a dam about dozens of millions of people living in NYC, Philly, Miami, LA, SF etc
> 
> 
> Oops, is not that you ever thought about that or "did" you? :lol:


I think this will be punished first. I live in land, i dont care about those harbor citys. Never have, especially, SF, LA, Miami, Philly or NYC.......ESPECIALLY NYC!


----------



## googlepeakoil (May 19, 2005)

Dallasbrink said:


> I think this will be punished first. I live in land, i dont care about those harbor citys. Never have, especially, SF, LA, Miami, Philly or NYC.......ESPECIALLY NYC!


Bangladesh - 75% of this country exists below 10 feet. Around 100 million people live in Bangladesh... it's not just cities that will be affected but the poorest people in some of the poorest countries. Note Bangladesh exists on a river delta - hence it being so low lying. Other countries such as Britain, Holland have many low-lying areas.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

then maybe we should do something about this global warming


----------



## MetalliTooL (Apr 25, 2006)

lol, no Israel


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

*Dubai World Security to provide 
integrated security for The World islands*

- Contract signed for major security measures to safeguard Nakheel’s iconic island project
- Key milestone achieved in The World development


Dubai, September 27, 2008: Dubai World Security, the security solutions arm of Dubai World, and Nakheel, another Dubai World company and creator of the iconic island development The World, signed a major Marine Security Services contract aimed at providing end-to-end marine security cover for The World. 

Under the contract signed by Mr. Hamza Mustafa, Managing Director of The World, at Tamani Hotel Marina, Dubai World Security will deploy its full service capabilities, making use of highly trained manpower and ultra modern equipment to ensure safety and security to the upcoming island community.

The contract is considered to be an important step for the security service provider in its drive to maintain a qualitative edge in the area of large-scale multi-layered operations. It is also an important milestone for The World, which is progressing towards completion. The two sides aim to put in place a comprehensive security mechanism which will be operational by the time the project is completed.

Mr. Mahmood Amin said the security contract with Nakheel for The World is a reflection of the confidence the company has in Dubai World Security to provide top class service. 

“Ensuring safety and security to an icon like The World is a major responsibility. It calls for maximum preparedness to put in place a system that can deal with any kind of emergency. The task needs highly trained manpower and efficient equipment. Dubai World Security is proud to claim these qualities. 

“As the security solutions provider to Dubai World’s flagship projects, we have the experience and expertise to deliver the best of services. I am confident that the Marine Security Services assignment at The World will enhance Dubai World Security’s reputation for service excellence,” he added.

Mr. Hamza Mustafa hailed the signing of the contract as an important occasion for The World. 

“This agreement is in line with Nakheel’s commitment to follow the highest standards of professional excellence. It is a major step as it involves the safety and security of one of the most talked-about projects in the world. We are entrusting Dubai World Security with the responsibility of providing the highest quality security services. 

“They are an excellent organization with skilled manpower and top class equipment. They have the experience and expertise that we are looking for to protect Dubai’s most prestigious landmark,” he said.

Under the contract, Dubai World Security will provide two lines of security through highly trained Marine Service personnel. Well-equipped power boats with top-of-the-line navigation and communication facilities such as radar, GPS and portable radios will be used for patrols. Through its round-the-clock security cover to The World, Dubai World Security aims to set a new benchmark for quality excellence.

Development of The World is progressing well. Reclamation work was completed exactly to schedule in January of this year. Nakheel has now moved into phase 2 of the development of luxury project as infrastructure work will begin and islands are being handed over to individual developers who will shortly begin construction work on the individual islands. 

*
About Dubai World Security:* 
Dubai World Security provides turnkey security solutions across the Dubai World Group, from design and engineering on ambitious projects such as The Palm and The World, to safeguarding assets with leading manpower solutions. Dubai World Security was recently awarded the ISO 9001:2000 certification in recognition of its commitment to continuous quality management and improvement of the services and operations.
*
About Nakheel:*
Nakheel is one of the world's largest privately held real estate developers, and a key player in realising the vision of Dubai for the 21st century: creating a world class destination for living, business and tourism.

Nakheel is developing an iconic portfolio of innovative landmark projects in Dubai, and now in key markets around the globe, across a range of sectors - residential, commercial, hotels, retail, and leisure. Nakheel's projects are conservatively estimated to be worth US$80 billion. Upon completion Nakheel's waterfront projects will have added more than 1,000km of shoreline to Dubai's coastline.

Nakheel's Dubai portfolio currently includes Palm Jumeirah, Palm Jebel Ali, Palm Deira, The World, Waterfront, The Universe, Jumeirah Islands, Jumeirah Village, Jumeirah Park, Jumeirah Heights, The Gardens, Discovery Gardens, Ibn Battuta Mall, Al Furjan, International City, and Dragon Mart.

Nakheel is a key entity within Dubai World. Dubai World is one of the world's largest holding companies and supervises a portfolio of businesses and projects for the Dubai government across five continents and more than 100 countries.



(Nakheel)


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

great houses


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Imre said:


> thanks for funkybusiness:


Since when is Singapore geographically next to Hong Kong?


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Press release 

*Oasis Group signs Purchase Agreement to develop Island D43 on Nakheel's The World™*

Island Resort of ‘Bright Thinking, Brighter Living’ offers exclusive learning facilities, fully serviced residencies, hotel and spa 

November 12, 2008
Oasis Group, a leading international real estate investment and development group of companies, has announced that it has today (Wednesday, November 12, 2008) signed a Purchase Agreement with Nakheel for the purchase of Island D43, located close to the Eastern hub on Nakheel's The World™ project. The partnership with the internationally renowned master developer has been an integral part of Oasis Group's market expansion strategy, reinforcing the company's reputation as a top-tier real estate firm and a distinguished brand name in the global industry.

The company revealed that the development will be marketed internationally, primarily in Asia and Russia as well as the European Union, through Oasis Group's 500 plus global agents. Oasis Group has indicated that Island D43 will include a world-class hotel and fully serviced residencies under an investment profit share scheme, alongside dining, shopping amenities, cultural centres of learning and schools set within a luxury beach and leisure living environment. Oasis Group will make further announcements shortly on the marina operation designed by the region’s leading marina hospitality management company.

"This partnership with Nakheel opens another exciting chapter in Oasis Group's ongoing campaign to strengthen our foothold in key international markets. Oasis Group shares Nakheel's vision of maintaining The World's™ reputation as a luxurious destination for the world's elite, and we intend to extend this vision by creating a cultural and intellectual bastion for D43 by providing the Island's founding property owners a true sanctuary for brighter living and ultimately a more sophisticated investment opportunity," said the CEO of Oasis Group, Dr. Mostafa Elahy.

"Nakheel invites only a select number of clients to purchase properties on The World™; having been short listed by Nakheel as a VIP Developer, Oasis Group is proud to be one of the very few handpicked buyers, which clearly reaffirms our company's status as a highly respected and quality-oriented organisation in the business. Furthermore, Oasis Group's development proposal was approved by Nakheel within just 14 days, which is a highly remarkable feat and speaks highly of our vision and development plans for Island D43," added Dr. Elahy.

Hamza Mustafa, Managing Director of The Word commented: “Oasis Group complements Nakheel's vision for The World™. We are pleased that such an exciting project is going to be part of The World™ portfolio. We invite only the very best investors to develop the islands within our project to ensure that The World will be the ultimate luxury tourism destination when complete. This marks another successful investment in our project.”

Island D43 is strategically situated off the virtual coast of "China" on The World™. Island D43 has a total area of approximately eight hectares, including 3.6 hectares of water areas. Oasis Group intends to develop a total built-up area of up to 800,000 square feet, which includes a grand boutique hotel, up to 700 units of suites, two bedroom residencies, and 3 - 4 bedroom water villas. 

The project will also showcase a wide selection of restaurants, bars, high-end retail outlets, room service options and boat mooring facilities. Other excellent value-added features of the project include water views of the inner lagoon harbour or stunning open sea vistas from all properties, stretches of pristine beaches on three sides, and easy access to the main transportation hub and public berths.

Founded in 2005, Oasis Group leverages the extensive industry expertise and experience of its founders, who have a combined experience of more than 25 years in the real estate markets of North America and the Arabian Gulf region under the leadership of its Chairman and CEO Dr. Mostafa Elahy. The company is currently implementing a comprehensive expansion program and is eyeing new projects in North Africa, East Europe and South East Asia.


----------



## ames (Aug 10, 2007)

you wanna buy a villa there this people has few.

www.marblearchproperties.co.uk


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> *Coral responding well to new World home - experts*
> 
> by Tom Arnold on Tuesday, 02 June 2009
> 
> ...


pics from the Nakheel:










Marine life flourishes at The World










An expert commercial diver guides placement of a coral covered rock at its new location on The World breakwater Images 02.06.09 



bigger size:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MJP0UXD31gE/Sif9JuMNGXI/AAAAAAAAJH8/yzlDqnYEZdo/s1600-h/world_(6).JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MJP0UXD31gE/Sif9Jm7aqNI/AAAAAAAAJH0/DVr4NZsLFfk/s1600-h/offloading.JPG


----------



## ChicagoismynewBlog (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah finally, a nice update about The World. I was impatiently waiting for anything new. Does anyone have more pictures, any islands currently under construction?

*http://chicagoismynewblog.wordpress.com*​


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

lol coral responds nicely but I love all the sea urchins eating it hahaha


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

why is norway north of sweden?

why is oslo west of norway when it is in reality located in the eastern part of norway?

why is germany located west of denmark, when it is in reality right south of it?

oh god, looking at this map makes me want to cry 

the concept was so cool, and though they didnt have to copy the earth 100%, theres no denying that doing this would have made the whole project ten times awesomer!


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Where is Central and East Europe?
Why is the Middle East on the place of Middle Europe?

This only shows that they dont know geography


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to agree that it isn't really the "world" anymore. Its just a group of nice islands.


----------



## adgaps (Jan 17, 2009)

above Japan is Korea...

and beside Korea... is Tokyo...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I am really "amused" that the corals were "imported".


----------



## found (Jan 21, 2006)

heehee my dad was the overall in charge of the transportation of corals to the world. I actually went on a boat trip round the islands..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

patchay said:


> *Pangkor Laut luxury resort in Dubai*
> 
> DUBAI: A group of companies is developing another *Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village *on the prestigious "*The World*" development, taking shape four kilometres off the Jumeirah coastline of Dubai.
> 
> ...


*Malaysian Pangkor Laut to open in Dubai*
DUBAI - Pangkor Laut Luxury Resort, Residence & Spa Village, a luxury multi-module resort property, modeled after the world-renowned Pangkor Laut Resort in Malaysia and being developed on The World, Dubai, was unveiled on 13 May in Dubai...

http://www.pangkor-laut.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Imre said:


> pics from the Nakheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would they maintain the coral, or can they survive in existing sea temperatures? Even the slightest change can devastate them (see Great Barrier Reef).


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> From http://www.pangkor-laut.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> From http://www.pangkor-laut.com/


Attached-Villas


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> From http://www.pangkor-laut.com/


Spa Village


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

ZZ-II said:


> i wonder how the islands will look in a few years


I guess some are combined while others flushed away. Nature itself will form the most effective shapes.


----------



## Mzz(: (Feb 1, 2008)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like there is almost no privacy on these islands because they are so close together? I thought the whole lure of a private island was that it is your own personal place with no other people. It kinda defeats the purpose if you can look over your shoulder and see your neighbors on the beach on their island 30 feet away, and vise-versa.


Agree. it doesn't seem that "private" after all


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiboko said:


> I guess some are combined while others flushed away. Nature itself will form the most effective shapes.


Throw rocks in the sea around the islands and in a few decades you may have a great coral reef. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*First look: World Islands nightclub*









The Royal Island Beach Club on The World's Lebanon island is set to open any day now









Indian entreprenuer Wakil Ahmed Azmi bought the island in 2008









Wakil Ahmed Azmi has spent around AED68m on buying and developing the island 









The beach club includes a 100-seat restaurant, cabanas, a lounge area and entertainment facilities









Guests will pay a set fee of AED200 to visit the island while Saturday's will cost around AED700 with an all-inclusive 
brunch









The Friday nightclub "Stranded" will be priced around AED250 for entrance and transport 









‘The World’ epitomised Dubai's boom-time ambition exemplified by its indebted developer Nakheel









Construction on the offshore project ground to a virtual standstill in the wake of the economic downturn 









Nakheel has said 70 percent of the 300 manmade islands are sold and that building work is the responsibility 
of the owners









Nakheel has claimed a number of buyers are in default, while a source told Arabian Business in July the developer 
had changed terms on payment schedules previously agreed with buyers of islands to fast-track the collection of 
fees









The new demands were allegedly issued after a revamp of Nakheel’s chairman and board in March 2010, as the 
developer sought to restructure millions of dollars of debt









"Lebanon is a very important structure for us," said Saeed Harib, Managing Director, Nakheel Marine and Leisure









"This puts a new destination on the map and paves the way for more developments on The World - and more 
reasons for for people to visit Dubai," said Saeed Harib









Throughout the week, the Royal Island Beach Club will only be accessible via a 25-minute journey on a private 
yacht or RTA water taxi









For special events, including the weekly Friday club night Stranded, the RTA plans to run a 100-capacity river taxi 
from Jumeirah Beach Park 









The cost of the journey is likely to be included in the venue's ticket price









Nakheel launched a cruise ship service to ferry tourists around the Palm Jumeirah last month









The state-backed firm said future packages are expected to include tours of the World islands, night cruises and 
diving packages









‘Cruise with Nakheel’ offers trips for groups of up to 12, 15 and 30 people around the Palm Jumeirah









The service will operate daily from 9-5pm and lasts one hour









Nakheel was one of the biggest casualties of Dubai’s property crash after overstretching itself with ambitious 
projects such as the offshore World development









The company wrote down the value of its real estate by AED78.6bn after the credit crisis and received an $8.6bn 
bailout from Dubai’s government

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/photos/first-look-world-islands-nightclub-444847.html?img=0


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Construction of the Islands in The World
by *  Themos Papalas


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*dubai_the_world_islands*
by * amandanewell611
*


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Parisian Girl said:


> *First look: World Islands nightclub*


Where are the guests?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Still under construction. Looks great though, probably incredibly expensive, only for elite rich folks.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

krnboy1009 said:


> Still under construction. Looks great though, probably incredibly expensive, only for elite rich folks.


And I'm seriously wondering if those rich folks a willing to pay for sitting on the beach of a lame island with a view on some other empty island while there are so much cooler places in Dubai to spent your money....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*First club on Dubai's The World to open soon*









Sunset at Royal Island Beach Club on The World islands (SUPPLIED)
















































> _*The World will finally be open to the public with the Royal Island Beach Club*_
> 
> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, February 13, 2012
> 
> ...


http://www.emirates247.com/property...-s-the-world-to-open-soon-2012-02-13-1.442656



^^ See here


Kiboko said:


> Where are the guests?


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks really nice but not much of a view from the beach. I guess once several Islands are developed close to each other; the views will be much nicer.


----------



## gugi182 (Jan 10, 2012)

2 questions:

Exchange rate from AED to $USD?

Is the DuBai World already sold all of it's islands if not how much islands haved been sold , and if or when will it be complete if not completed at all?


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

a luxury xD


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Exotic...:cheers:


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

hakz2007 said:


> *dubai_the_world_islands*
> by * amandanewell611
> *



do i have the option to combine 2 or more islands if i decide to buy more than 1?


----------



## Ervin2 (Nov 7, 2009)

The concept is interesting, but I don't see why anybody would want to actually live here or even visit here. The islands are small, not very private, the whole place is really boring and there isn't even any decent nature to enjoy. Not to mention that it's incredibly expensive. It's amazing how many terrible ideas Dubai is filled with, the leadership there is incredibly incompetent.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazing project but 'plus mégalo, tu meurs'...

Another destination for multi billionaire individuals...Furthermore, the day where mother nature rages again, these islands will probably be razed...hno:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I think they have thought about that when designing, and when will that day come in Dubai?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Rent-an-island in Dubai: Prices start @ Dh500 per head*

_*Royal Island Beach Club on Dubai’s The World islands opens to the public later this month*_

By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Thursday, March 01, 2012



















































































> Wakil Ahmed is on top of the world.
> 
> With good reason. His dream project – the Royal Island Beach Club, The World, on Dubai’s The World islands – finally opens to the public later this month.


http://www.emirates247.com/property...ices-start-dh500-per-head-2012-03-01-1.445947


----------

